# 납시



## fillertombay

Here is the phrase where I found this...

이거 용사님이 납시었구만?

Looking on Google, it seems this word 납시 commonly comes right after a noun and ends a sentence like in my example. What does it mean?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Kross

납시다 is usually used to describe someone of a high social rank in old ages such as a king or a queen pays a visit. In other case, it could be considered sarcasm when 납시다 is linked with someone of not too high social rank. With your limited information given, it is not clear which category it goes.


----------



## fillertombay

I'm guessing by the info you gave, it has a meaning like "You call yourself a soldier?" As in, the person being addressed isn't meeting the standards of a soldier in the eyes of the speaker. Think this is correct?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## kenjoluma

'납시다' is an old-fashioned archaic honorific form of "오다(to come)" or "가다(to go)". 

"Here comes the soldier, (doesn't he?)"

But imagine the "comes" here is an honorific verb, which, in this case, exaggerates the sarcastic sense. So, yeah, you got that right. It's sarcasm.


----------



## Rance

The sentence does not have uniform level of honorific expression.
While 님 and 납시다 are honorific expressions, 이거 and -구먼 are quite the opposite.
Thus 납시었구만 is almost always a sarcastic expression.
The hidden message is that the speaker does not want to show enough respect to the so-called 용사.


----------

